# L&M Black Friday Sale!!!!!!!



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Anyone see this BS? It's all regularly priced gear, with a "was $××××" beside it. Hopefully Cosmo has some better deals.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

elburnando said:


> Anyone see this BS? It's all regularly priced gear, with a "was $××××" beside it. Hopefully Cosmo has some better deals.


Hey the Gibson Les Paul Classic that was $2200 two years ago is marked down to $2999 - great deals.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> Hey the Gibson Les Paul Classic that was $2200 two years ago is marked down to $2999 - great deals.


Last week it was $2899. I think im going to hold out until it hits $4k+. You know, for bragging rights.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's a couple of Strymon pedals in Ottawa. $399 for an Iridium and $349 for a timeline. I think that's worth it.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

ES-339 in Orleans for $1300, not sure if that’s a deal, I’m not an ES guy.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Chito said:


> There's a couple of Strymon pedals in Ottawa. $399 for an Iridium and $349 for a timeline. I think that's worth it.


Ah, I didnt know they were doing the inventory sales per store. There's a few good deals I see now.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Parabola said:


> ES-339 in Orleans for $1300, not sure if that’s a deal, I’m not an ES guy.


That will be gone by the time it opens, its a CS it went for $2700 in 2002.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Parabola said:


> ES-339 in Orleans for $1300, not sure if that’s a deal, I’m not an ES guy.


That would be worth lining up for if it's in good shape.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Na, the cutaways are too small. They are for tiny tiny little hands.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

In Canada I feel Black Friday is a scam. I'm in the IT department at my company and I had Dell send me some great Black Friday deals on some laptops at a supposed 64% discount. Just 2 weeks ago I ordered some Lenovo business laptops with the exact specs and regular price was a few hundred less than the supposed great "Black Friday" sale.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> In Canada I feel Black Friday is a scam. I'm in the IT department at my company and I had Dell send me some great Black Friday deals on some laptops at a supposed 64% discount. Just 2 weeks ago I ordered some Lenovo business laptops with the exact specs and regular price was a few hundred less than the supposed great "Black Friday" sale.


It is.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> In Canada I feel Black Friday is a scam. I'm in the IT department at my company and I had Dell send me some great Black Friday deals on some laptops at a supposed 64% discount. Just 2 weeks ago I ordered some Lenovo business laptops with the exact specs and regular price was a few hundred less than the supposed great "Black Friday" sale.


A couple of years ago I bought a TV as part of a back to school sale, the same TV was offered as a Black Friday and Boxing Day sale and the lowest price was when I bought it in September. I think they just randomly throw stuff on sale at whatever discount and know the sale hype for BF and BD will take care of the rest.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Forget L&M. I’m still waiting for the next @BlueRocker teaser for Friday


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Oh sweet! 20% off storewide at Cosmo









Except for these brands...









Cosmo Music - Manufacturer Promotion Exclusions - Shopping Policies


Manufacturer Promotion Exclusions The following manufacturers have chosen not to participate in any printed and/or online promotions: Adam Audio ADJ Akai Professional Alesis Alhambra Allen & Heath Alto Professional Alvarez




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that narrows it down a bit but I wanted to go on the fender ferris wheel and buy a gibson t shirt.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I noticed another Gibson (and Fender I was told) price increase at L&M today which pretty much negates any Friday sale, in my opinion. I did get August pricing on a UA Dream today, they finally arrived and cleared out within a few hours.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

elburnando said:


> Oh sweet! 20% off storewide at Cosmo
> View attachment 449849
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s an easier to read list...

The following manufacturers have chosen not to participate in any printed and/or online promotions:

Akai
Alesis
Allen & Heath
Alto Professional
Ampeg
Bedell
Breedlove
BOSS
Charvel
C.G. Conn
Denon DJ
Denon Professional
EBS
Electro-Voice
Epiphone
EVH
Fender
G-Drive
Gibson
Gretsch
Groove Tubes
HeadRush
Ibanez
Ion
Jackson
Laney
Line 6
M-Audio
Marantz Professional
Martin Guitars
Neumann
Neural DSP
Numark
Orange
Paiste
Peavey
Pioneer DJ
PRS
QSC
Radial Engineering
Rane
Roland
Selmer
Sennheiser
Sheeran by Lowden
Shure
Singular Sound
SKB Cases
Source Audio
Squier
SSL
Strymon
Suhr
Tama
Taylor Guitars
Toca
Walrus Audio
Yamaha


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Long and Mcquade has pretty much the same exclusion list, that’s why all the big deals are on used instruments. The exclusions only count on new stuff.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Strung_Out said:


> Forget L&M. I’m still waiting for the next @BlueRocker teaser for Friday


Ask and ye shall receive BlueRocker's Black Friday Sale - Take II (Early...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Na, the cutaways are too small. They are for tiny tiny little hands.


I respectfully and passionately disagree with your f#$*kin stupid comment.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

I think they are still trying to clear the trade in gear from the last sale that didn’t go. Let’s call it Black Friday this time .

Sales are on the downslide for new gear and used.

Things on kijji are slow as well unless it’s a fair price for this current ‘Buyers Market’ and it is very much a buyers market right now.

The fender pro Junior for 199 and Gibson 339 looks interesting but that’s about it for me being interested.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> I respectfully and passionately disagree with your f#$*kin stupid comment.


I owned a beautiful one. That's why I sold it. I want to access the upper frets past the G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> I owned a beautiful one. That's why I sold it. I want to access the upper frets past the G.


You do understand that I was just trying to have some fun. I own two of them and seldom play the upper frets.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I own two of them and seldom play the upper frets.


There’s no money past the 5th fret.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They need to do one of those Hitler in the bunker videos and have him ranting about L&M Black Friday sales.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

L&M sales have been junk for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Here’s an easier to read list...
> 
> The following manufacturers have chosen not to participate in any printed and/or online promotions:
> 
> ...


I think this only applies to online sales which still sucks for anyone who is not in the area and wants to order through their website. 
The past 3 years I've bought Strymon, Fender, Boss, and PRS stuff and was given the discount in store. In some cases I've even gone to L&M and had them price match


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

L & M are pricing like the women's clothing stores. Everything is always marked down. However, it was marked up to begin with. 

They should be called L & Scam.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> L & M are pricing like the women's clothing stores. Everything is always marked down. However, it was marked up to begin with.
> 
> They should be called L & Scam.


L&M doesn't set most of their prices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Player said:


> L&M doesn't set most of their prices.


Of course they do. It's their business. I can walk into Steve's in Montreal and get a better price any day of the week and have done so.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> Of course they do. It's their business. I can walk into Steve's in Montreal and get a better price any day of the week and have done so.


They sign contracts that involve minimum advertised prices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Player said:


> They sign contracts that involve minimum_* advertised prices.*_


That may be but I doubt their is any "signed" contract. Also, those are advertised prices. There is very little haggle price with that retailer. If you think I am wrong go to your local store and try to haggle a better price on some of their guitars.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Crazy that they're still trying to sell those Gibson Modern Doublecuts.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Steadfastly said:


> That may be but I doubt their is any "signed" contract. Also, those are advertised prices. There is very little haggle price with that retailer. If you think I am wrong go to your local store and try to haggle a better price on some of their guitars.


Yeah, they definitely sign contracts. That states minimum advertised price, and usually a minimum sale price. Also it may sometimes have criteria for selling new/b-stock/demo/used, and restrictions for international selling/shipping. A lot of dealers were selling below advertised by selling models on reverb as "mint/as new" rather than new so they could get around it, causing some manufacturers to add extra clauses. Whether or not a place follows those rules is a totally seperate situation.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

dmc69 said:


> Crazy that they're still trying to sell those Gibson Modern Doublecuts.


I like the one they have in Brampton, the Modern DC Quilted Custom.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> That may be but I doubt their is any "signed" contract.


They definitely do. Fender doesn't just send L&M like a million dollars worth of inventory with no strings attached.



Steadfastly said:


> Also, those are advertised prices. There is very little haggle price with that retailer. If you think I am wrong go to your local store and try to haggle a better price on some of their guitars.


That's one of the issues caused by MAPs. There's little incentive for a retailer to be competitive. That being said, I've gotten deals from my local L&M.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Player said:


> They definitely do. Fender doesn't just send L&M *like a million dollars worth of inventory with no strings attached.*


Correct. It's called a purchase order. If you have a copy of a contract that says they have to price according to any company, let's see a copy of it. That is called price fixing and is against the law.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Steadfastly said:


> Correct. It's called a purchase order. If you have a copy of a contract that says they have to price according to any company, let's see a copy of it. That is called price fixing and is against the law.


It isnt illegal on products that have an MSRP. It would be illegal on something like gasoline, bread, etc. It isn't illegal for a manufacturer to set sale terms for multiple retailers. It would be illegal for various manufacturers to collude together on the prices of guitars in general.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> That is called price fixing and is against the law.


It's only price fixing if Fender and Gibson (or whomever) talk to each other when setting prices.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> Correct. It's called a purchase order.


No, that would be for an individual item or group of items. There are contracts L&M signs to be allowed to sell the products. Ask them or ask at Steve's, they'll both tell you the same thing. Better yet, call Fender or Gibson and tell them you want to be an official retailer and ask them what it entails.




Steadfastly said:


> If you have a copy of a contract that says they have to price according to any company, let's see a copy of it. That is called price fixing and is against the law.


No. Price fixing is "You have to sell at "X" amount". This is "You can't advertised below "X" amount." How's that different? In reality it isn't, but if you tried to take them to court they'd say "You can sell it for whatever you want, you just can't advertise it at that"


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

elburnando said:


> I like the one they have in Brampton, the Modern DC Quilted Custom.
> View attachment 450153


I wanted to like these, but they're such boat anchors! 

And also ~$3.5k more than I'd be willing to spend on it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> I wanted to like these, but they're such boat anchors!
> 
> And also ~$3.5k more than I'd be willing to spend on it.


I can’t wait until they do the “Firebird X” video of these.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> No, that would be for an individual item or group of items. There are contracts L&M signs to be allowed to sell the products. Ask them or ask at Steve's, they'll both tell you the same thing. Better yet, call Fender or Gibson and tell them you want to be an official retailer and ask them what it entails.


It’s crazy expensive at the distributor and store level. You have to carry six figures worth of product At that level.

I know a guy that used to run a games store, the rules were nuts (had to be a brick and mortar, had to run game events etc): and you had to carry a minimum $50k of product. It don’t know how small businesses do it with these sorts of deals, high rent, wages and other costs.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> If you have a copy of a contract that says they have to price according to any company, let's see a copy of it. That is called price fixing and is against the law.


Manufacturers are allowed to set up dealership and distribution arrangements and to set their prices with their dealers and distributors. That’s not price fixing. Price fixing is when competitors work together to set prices. There is zero chance Fender doesn’t have written distribution agreements with their dealers that contain pricing restrictions.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I think this year's L&M deals are definitely not as good. Last year's was enough to get me off my butt and get in line in Kanata. I got the V for $999 and I still love it. They have a similar used one in Orleans for twice the price this year. This year it is slim pickins. The only interesting deal is the 339, if you have little fingers (just kidding, had to put that there!). I pasted the thread below for nostalgia. 

Oh, and as far as that Gibson Modern Doublecut goes, only Gibson would have the chutzpah to issue that after suing PRS for their singlecut. 









L&M Black Friday Sale 2021


Deals are listed. Anyone in the Kingston area may be interested in this




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Parabola said:


> It’s crazy expensive at the distributor and store level. You have to carry six figures worth of product At that level.
> 
> I know a guy that used to run a games store, the rules were nuts (had to be a brick and mortar, had to run game events etc): and you had to carry a minimum $50k of product. It don’t know how small businesses do it with these sorts of deals, high rent, wages and other costs.


Yeah, I remember watching a Casino Guitars video, where they talked about the various retailer tier levels for some brands. For PRS and Fender, it was somewhat reasonable of you wanted to be able to carry PRS Core and Custom Shop models. To be able to carry Gibson, it required consecutive years of $50k in Epiphone sales. After hitting that mark, it was $100k additional for Gibson. To get to custom shop level, you'd have to have multiple years of that, then buy into the Custom shop at a certain level in addition to the others. They said it was only manageable for the largest shops, chains, or online dealers. I suspect a lot of smaller shops selling new Gibson are buying them through a larger shop, allowing them to meet the requirements.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW, I was planning on getting to the Orleans store _EARLY_ to grab the ES-339 for $1299 but upon careful reflection, I just couldn’t be bothered. I’m too old for that shit.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I would have been more likely to go to the Ottawa store to grab this for $499.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, I was planning on getting to the Orleans store _EARLY_ to grab the ES-339 for $1299 but upon careful reflection, I just couldn’t be bothered. I’m too old for that shit.


I called them to see if they'd sell it to me over the phone. I got the "no, and you're the fifth guy to ask that" response. That'll go as soon as the doors open.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

elburnando said:


> I called them to see if they'd sell it to me over the phone. I got the "no, and you're the fifth guy to ask that" response. That'll go as soon as the doors open.


...and I would’a been pissed if they _had_ because I would have been the first guy in line there to grab it.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...and I would’a been pissed if they _had_ because I would have been the first guy in line there to grab it.


How early do people line up for these? Ive never bothered to go until the afternoon.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

There is one guitar that is tempting me to line up, but I really don't need it. There are a couple other items of interest, so if it's still there when I get there, I may come home with it. I suspect that at a minimum, I will come home with the Xvive wireless in-ear kit - it's selling new at a decent discount.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

elburnando said:


> How early do people line up for these? Ive never bothered to go until the afternoon.


Last time I lined up (Markham) I was there at 8:55 and I was number 16. Number one arrived around 5 am, IIRC.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

bw66 said:


> Last time I lined up (Markham) I was there at 8:55 and I was number 16. Number one arrived around 5 am, IIRC.


So 4:45 am is the new correct time to line up.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The money I would lose at work would offset the savings of standing around in line for shit.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> The money I would lose at work would offset the savings of standing around in line for shit.


I always wondered about the people who would call in sick to work so they could line up at BestBuyand save $103 on an Xbox.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

bw66 said:


> There is one guitar that is tempting me to line up, but I really don't need it. There are a couple other items of interest, so if it's still there when I get there, I may come home with it. I suspect that at a minimum, I will come home with the Xvive wireless in-ear kit - it's selling new at a decent discount.


I've got 2-3 i want to check out. All in my area. Neither are really a great deal, but I need little incentive to buy a new guitar.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I always go early and sell weed to the waiting crowd. It's my best day of the year.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> I always go early and sell weed to the waiting crowd. It's my best day of the year.


At 5am, I would think liquor and coke would yield better results.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

elburnando said:


> At 5am, I would think liquor and coke would yield better results.


Hey I'm not a drug dealer. I only sell legal stuff.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Hey I'm not a drug dealer. I only sell legal stuff.


Is it legal to sell weed in a parking lot though?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

elburnando said:


> Is it legal to sell weed in a parking lot though?


Yes. If your dad's the new police chief.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Yes. If your dad's the new police chief.


Yeah, id imagine so


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

elburnando said:


> Yeah, id imagine so


He's the boss.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

elburnando said:


> How early do people line up for these? Ive never bothered to go until the afternoon.


Last year Kanata had great deals, and I didn't make any special effort, I stopped on my way to work at 9:00 and was second in line (first guy wanted the Taylor and he's been there since 7:00). most people started lining up around 9:30 and I think there was about 15 by the time they opened at 10:00.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Permanent Waves said:


> Last year Kanata had great deals, and I didn't make any special effort, I stopped on my way to work at 9:00 and was second in line (first guy wanted the Taylor and he's been there since 7:00). most people started lining up around 9:30 and I think there was about 15 by the time they opened at 10:00.


Yeah, thats about right. The guys who want that one deal on a specific piece of gear will line up. I suspect most will be more casual about it. The ones Im after probably arent going to be something people would line up for, but I'll make an effort to get there earlier in the day.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> He's the boss.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So far no one is in line at Orleans except me, I want the 339 I’ve been wanting one for awhile and this was too good to pass up. Luckily I’m the boss so I can take off when I want, had a tender closing so closed that then took off. Until someone else shows up I’m in the comfort of my car.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

jfk911 said:


> So far no one is in line at Orleans except me, I want the 339 I’ve been wanting one for awhile and this was too good to pass up. Luckily I’m the boss so I can take off when I want, had a tender closing so closed that then took off. Until someone else shows up I’m in the comfort of my car.


Please tell me which car is yours, so I can park right against your driver's door and block you in.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

bobartlarry said:


> Please tell me which car is yours, so I can park right against your driver's door and block you in.


 Haha as soon as I posted this two cars showed up, so now I wait outside


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Neither of them are me. Good luck. I asked the Sales Associates about how it works and they said 'no dibs to first guy in line, it's first to grab it gets it'. Don't let 2nd guy run around you.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

bobartlarry said:


> Neither of them are me. Good luck. I asked the Sales Associates about how it works and they said 'no dibs to first guy in line, it's first to grab it gets it'. Don't let 2nd guy run around you.


Yeah that’s what I figured, I was in this week and saw the area where the guitars are so I’ll go straight there.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

For $1,299.00 I couldn’t say no, mint shape no damage and comes with the COA.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I've been hiding in the storage closet at L & M since Thursday waiting to get that sweet 339.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Just came from L&M, scored a sweet sweet parking spot right at the front! Every guitar I wanted to check out was trashed, with better examples available for less on Kijiji. Most had absolutely no discount, and some were marked up in price. Im not even going to bother going to other locations.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Congratulations! That is a sweet guitar. Glad you were able to get it without getting up at 4:45 am! .


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Ummmm .... just who owns Long & McQuade anyway?
Black Friday is an American thing so what's a Canadian dealer doing having a BF event in the first place anyway?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got to Markham about 15 minutes after opening and saw the guitar I had my eye on headed towards the cash - there was good reason for the good price. The guy who got it had the skills to fix it so it was good value for him, but I wasn't sad that I missed it. There was a CV Jazzmaster at a fair price, but I didn't pick it up for fear of loving it - though it still had the Inventory Blowout tag on it at the same price, so I suspect that it is no prize.

I did come home with a new Xvive wireless in-ear system that was on sale at 25% off.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jfk911 said:


> For $1,299.00 I couldn’t say no, mint shape no damage and comes with the COA.


Looks great, congratulations on successful lineup! I hope you will like it


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Saw a Kemper toaster style for $1600 and a nice VOS looking Eastman hollowbody with humbuckers that played well. A few nice pedals on the door crasher table but nothing that needed to come home with me. I wasn't planning on going in but just happened to be in the area.

A month ago I saw a Gibson Historic RI that was pretty stellar but it didn't last long enough to make Black Friday, otherwise that may have come home. 1960 LP Special double cutaway reissue, faded or VOS, beautiful patina on a red body. Nitro finish on a 1 piece mahogany slab, slim but not too slim neck, Indian rosewood fingerboard and custom P90's. $3600 I was hoping it would last until today.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Stopped by the Markham location after visiting Cosmo today and was surprised to see the Fender AM Pro butterscotch tele was still on the wall. Seems like a really nice deal at $1349.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Xevyn said:


> Stopped by the Markham location after visiting Cosmo today and was surprised to see the Fender AM Pro butterscotch tele was still on the wall. Seems like a really nice deal at $1349.


American Pros were selling on kijiji for $1500 to $1600 a couple months ago. Used stuff is sitting longer now and prices are coming down. $1349 at L&M is $1525 with tax.

Not a deal. Just “okay”.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone thought i was having a Black Friday sale today and offered a $1000 for my SG.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> American Pros were selling on kijiji for $1500 to $1600 a couple months ago. Used stuff is sitting longer now and prices are coming down. $1349 at L&M is $1525 with tax.
> 
> Not a deal. Just “okay”.


At least during this sale you can take advantage of the free bonus warranty and no payments for 90 days if you are an Insider member. But yeah otherwise it's an ok deal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Bought a used SM57. Hardly mint condition, but for $60 I couldn't resist. Nobody has every said, "dam, I wish I didn't have an extra SM 57 handy!"

TG


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Found this 2012 Godin Session Custom in sweet condition. It was amazing how they could not find me a trem bar. The internal battery was still somewhat working at 7 plus volts and a 2018 expiry date. It is both active and passive, with 5 position switch. It was the most inexpensive guitar that they had for the sale. It checked a few boxes for me, so….









It has a translucent black finish on the body.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

elburnando said:


> I like the one they have in Brampton, the Modern DC Quilted Custom.
> View attachment 450153


I believe PRS should sue Gibson on this!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wish I was in Guelph - this is an unreal price


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Wish I was in Guelph - this is an unreal price
> 
> View attachment 450822


Can you call it in to buy it by now?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Can you call it in to buy it by now?


Perhaps. I had one before and foolishly sold it.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

bw66 said:


> Got to Markham about 15 minutes after opening and saw the guitar I had my eye on headed towards the cash - there was good reason for the good price. The guy who got it had the skills to fix it so it was good value for him, but I wasn't sad that I missed it. There was a CV Jazzmaster at a fair price, but I didn't pick it up for fear of loving it - though it still had the Inventory Blowout tag on it at the same price, so I suspect that it is no prize.
> 
> I did come home with a new Xvive wireless in-ear system that was on sale at 25% off.


Was it me and the busted up Squier Cabronita Tele? This one's going straight to my brother to refinish/paint.

Markham was a zoo. Did not enjoy the amount of running/grabbing/pushing. I was 2-3 steps away from the supposed PRS CU24 they had for sale, but some guy behind me slipped in and grabbed it and essentially dashed. Karma came back to bite him, as it was actually a CE24 and not a good price at $2.5k.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

dmc69 said:


> Was it me and the busted up Squier Cabronita Tele? This one's going straight to my brother to refinish/paint.
> 
> Markham was a zoo. Did not enjoy the amount of running/grabbing/pushing. I was 2-3 steps away from the supposed PRS CU24 they had for sale, but some guy behind me slipped in and grabbed it and essentially dashed. Karma came back to bite him, as it was actually a CE24 and not a good price at $2.5k.


Wow, the guys there were telling me it was nuts in the morning and how there was quite the lineup before they opened but when I was there around 2:30pm it wasn't that busy.

$2.5k for a ce24 isn't great but I guess compared to the current price it's $700 off...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Can you call it in to buy it by now?


Done. On its way to Nova Scotia.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Wish I was in Guelph - this is an unreal price
> 
> View attachment 450822


What colour? Does it have a Bigsby? Is it a Montreal Premier?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> What colour? Does it have a Bigsby? Is it a Montreal Premier?


It was the original Montreal which I prefer to the Premier.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I hadn't planned on getting anything, but had to take a guitar in for a warranty repair. Found a set of Yamaha HS-50m monitors for $99 each.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

That is a really good deal.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> Was it me and the busted up Squier Cabronita Tele? This one's going straight to my brother to refinish/paint.
> 
> Markham was a zoo. Did not enjoy the amount of running/grabbing/pushing. I was 2-3 steps away from the supposed PRS CU24 they had for sale, but some guy behind me slipped in and grabbed it and essentially dashed. Karma came back to bite him, as it was actually a CE24 and not a good price at $2.5k.


Yup. That's the one. Markham is usually pretty busy - it seems they always have more and better deals than any of the other stores in my radius. I usually time my arrival for 15-20 minutes after opening and avoid the craziness. Everything I was interested in (other than your Cabronita and a lighting fixture) was still there, but my interest wasn't strong enough to pull the trigger on anything other than the in-ears, of which they had several.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Yup. That's the one. Markham is usually pretty busy - it seems they always have more and better deals than any of the other stores in my radius. I usually time my arrival for 15-20 minutes after opening and avoid the craziness. Everything I was interested in (other than your Cabronita and a lighting fixture) was still there, but my interest wasn't strong enough to pull the trigger on anything other than the in-ears, of which they had several.


What in ears did you get, I have been looking into these for a while.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I would have been more likely to go to the Ottawa store to grab this for $499.
> View attachment 450542


Those amps are almost always trashed. That isn't to say I wouldn't still buy it and have it get some TLC, it's just worth noting.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> The money I would lose at work would offset the savings of standing around in line for shit.


Busiest time of the year at work for me. Their February sale I might be able to justify.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

There was a Dual Rec head listed at Cambridge for $750. Was gone when I was there yesterday afternoon, so someone got a good deal.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarkM said:


> What in ears did you get, I have been looking into these for a while.


I got the Xvive U4 digital unit. I already had buds - Westones, can't remember the model. Haven't actually tried it yet.


----------

